# Looking for help. Updated 3-12-15 $15 an hour.



## jonkayak (Mar 21, 2011)

We've had good luck finding people on here before so we'll try it again.

We are a family ran radon mitigation business in need of a hardworking and on time individual. You would need to be able to meet us at our shop near the intersection of  highway 129 and highway 82s just South or Arcade by 6:45am.  Starts tomorrow or ASAP. Basic duties include helping with system installs, cutting and glueing PVC pipe, ability to climb ladders, setting and cleaning up, loading materials onto trailer. $15 an hour to start for qualified individuals. 

Call Bill @ 404-791-8163 and tell him you saw the posting on GON.

Thanks in advance. 
Jon


----------



## jonkayak (May 16, 2012)

Looking for help again.


----------



## onfhunter1 (May 21, 2012)

Are yall still looking for help


----------



## jonkayak (Feb 23, 2015)

Looking again.


----------



## jonkayak (Mar 13, 2015)

$15 an hour to start. Still looking.


----------



## GrandeGuns (May 25, 2015)

jonkayak said:


> $15 an hour to start. Still looking.



Are ya'll still looking? I have a son that just got out of the Marines that could use some work. 

Thanks,

Tony


----------

